# Lori Levy



## IcemanSK (Nov 26, 2008)

I heard today of the death of Lori Levy: someone who shaped the way I looked at the world. Lori was our neighbor growing up. She was 4 years older than I. She was born with a mental disabilty. Our parents were friends, so our families did many things together. Everything was always a few steps slower because of Lori. Everything had to be explained in detail because of Lori. But when we took life a little slower, it was also more appreciated. 

As a kid with a physical disabilty, I could have easily felt sorry for myself. Growing up with Lori, I learned how incredibly blessed I was. Lori taught me the value of real friendships, & the appreciation for Elvis that I have to this day. She made a difference in my life.

There will be no parades for her, & she wasn't a household name. But a large reason why I work with adults with disabilities today is because of Lori. 

Lori was 45 years old.:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Nov 26, 2008)

Too soon gone... 

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Nov 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## pstarr (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry for the loss, your openness is very touching.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Carol (Nov 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------

